# Speed Up Saving in Cubase w/VEP?



## Prockamanisc (May 17, 2017)

I've got a few instances of VEP connected to my Cubase project. Every time I save it takes a good 20-30 seconds, which stops my workflow dead in its tracks. Is there any way to speed this up besides decoupling? I would decouple, but I'd lose any tweaks that I make in VEP during the session.


----------



## Confuzzly (May 17, 2017)

As far as I know, the only way to really speed up saving is to decouple. Maybe saving to an SSD if you aren't already, but I've tried that in the past and never noticed much of a difference.

What sort of things are you tweaking in VEP? Mic positions? Synths? Adding instruments? Mixing? Other things? Depending on what you are tweaking, it may be possible to rework your VEP setup to allow you to decouple through use of routing, instance division, disabled tracks, etc.

For example, my set up has my orchestral stuff in their own, decoupled instances. Mic positions are routed to individual tracks in Cubase. Any time I want to adjust mic positions, I just do it in my DAW.
Synths are in their own, coupled instance.
If I am adding smaller, project specific instruments (Ethnic, soloists, etc), I tend to add directly into Cubase. I suppose I could add them to the synth instance if I wanted to, but then I would have to deal with routing, which is a pain.
All of my mixing is done in Cubase.

I have no idea if any of this is helpful as I do not know your workflow, but maybe it can give you some ideas. Decoupling is best way I know of to speed up saving, so setting up VEP to accommodate decoupling for your workflow would definitely solve your saving problem.


----------



## Prockamanisc (May 17, 2017)

I'm tweaking everything- synths parameters, mic positions, and eventually I tend to mix individual instruments (EQ, compression, and sometimes reverb) in the instance as well. I have half SSDs and half HDD for my libraries, but my Spitfire stuff is mostly what's in my instances, and those are all on the SSDs. 

I can't quite grasp what you do with the mic positions- are they routed to MIDI tracks, or audio tracks? How do you route them there? 

My top (and only) request to Cubase every year is for the ability to add plugins onto the MIDI tracks within the DAW. Having to route audio for every instrument end up doubling the instrument tracks, and it becomes complicated, confusing, and overwhelming very quickly.

I'm thinking that my best option is to decouple and recouple when I'm done saving for the night. I might very well forget, though. Maybe I can build it into my routine, and have a habit of doing so, so that I can make a visceral separation of my work for the night.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## JaikumarS (May 18, 2017)

Confuzzly said:


> As far as I know, the only way to really speed up saving is to decouple. Maybe saving to an SSD if you aren't already, but I've tried that in the past and never noticed much of a difference.
> 
> What sort of things are you tweaking in VEP? Mic positions? Synths? Adding instruments? Mixing? Other things? Depending on what you are tweaking, it may be possible to rework your VEP setup to allow you to decouple through use of routing, instance division, disabled tracks, etc.
> 
> ...



Dear Confuzzly,

Could you please tell me how to route the mic positions e.g. - Close Mic ,Tree,... on kontakt String/Brass instrument loaded as an instance in VEPro6 and route it as individual tracks on Cubase 9. Thank you.


----------



## Confuzzly (May 18, 2017)

Sure @JaikumarS.

Firstly, I am unsure whether this method works for every library as it requires the ability for mic positions to be routed to separate Kontakt outputs. I know that Orchestral Tools and Spitfire can, but I can't speak for any others as I do not own them.

1) Route the mic positions to separate Kontakt outputs.




(That may be more or less output options depending on how you have Kontakt set up.)

2) In the VEP mixer, create a Bus and select the appropriate input (Kontakt's st.2=input 2, st.3=input 3 etc).





3) You have a couple of options in this step. I created a bus (green) for each mic position and routed each track to the respective green bus. This is purely organizational. I could have just routed each track directly to the proper output (1/2 for Close, 3/4 for Room, or 11/12 for Room 2 from the screenshots).








Things may vary a bit depending on your setup. For example, maybe you have libraries from different companies in the same instance. You would possibly want to separate them into different outputs. 
Or perhaps you have different instrument sections within the same instance, you may also want to separate those. The general idea remains the same though.

You could also assign different outputs to all of the tracks within an instance. This would give you the ability to change only a single instruments mic positions at the expense of having to deal with a whole lot of tracks in Cubase.

4) Connect the outputs in Cubase as you would with any other VEP tracks.
Devices->VST Instruments->Find appropriate VEP Instance->Activate outputs


----------



## JaikumarS (May 18, 2017)

@Confuzzly Thank you so much for explaining it with screenshots.

Is VEP connected to Cubase as a Track Instrument?


----------



## Confuzzly (May 19, 2017)

JaikumarS said:


> @Confuzzly Thank you so much for explaining it with screenshots.
> 
> Is VEP connected to Cubase as a Track Instrument?



Yes. VEP is connected as an instrument track


----------



## JaikumarS (May 19, 2017)

Confuzzly said:


> Yes. VEP is connected as an instrument track


Thank you


----------



## shomynik (May 24, 2017)

I decouple everything and just turn off decoupling when I want to save and close the project. It's easy enough, one button, but you have to make a habit remembering it.


----------

